# Unser kleiner Teich - aktuelle Fotos



## Mary (28. Sep. 2008)

Hallöle,

habe heute mal aktuelle Fotos von unserem Teichli gemacht - einmal bei Tag und einmal bei Nacht. Diese versuche ich Euch hier nun mal zu präsentieren.... Es sind immer noch ziemlich wenig Pflanzen drin, bei uns gibt es aber kaum noch welche zu kaufen und wenn, dann sehen die so vermurkst aus, daß ich dafür eigentlich kein Geld ausgeben möchte. Habe jetzt bei e..y mal zugeschlagen, mal sehen, was da so kommt.  
Was mich bei unserem Teich noch stört ist der schwarze Rand, dafür müssen wir uns noch was überlegen. Entweder kommen Schiefersteine drauf, die das überdecken oder evtl. kommen doch solche Matten infrage, wobei da der ganze Kies rundum wieder weg müßte. Nun, ich denke, daß wir das erst im Frühjahr angehen. Habt ihr evtl. noch eine Idee? 
Liebe Grüße und viel Spaß weiterhin 
Mary


----------



## guenter (28. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Unser kleiner Teich - aktuelle Fotos*

Hallo Mary,

eine schöne Anlag! Idee habe ich keine aber viel Glück mit den Pflanzen.


----------



## Silke (29. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Unser kleiner Teich - aktuelle Fotos*

Hallo,
ich habe meinen Mini-Teich von außen bepflanzt, sodaß die Pflanzen über dem Rand hängen. Irgendwo sind da auch noch Fotos....
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/gallery/showimage.php?i=1227&c=109


----------



## nici (29. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Unser kleiner Teich - aktuelle Fotos*



			
				Mary schrieb:
			
		

> Hallöle,
> 
> habe heute mal aktuelle Fotos von unserem Teichli gemacht - einmal bei Tag und einmal bei Nacht. Diese versuche ich Euch hier nun mal zu präsentieren.... Es sind immer noch ziemlich wenig Pflanzen drin, bei uns gibt es aber kaum noch welche zu kaufen und wenn, dann sehen die so vermurkst aus, daß ich dafür eigentlich kein Geld ausgeben möchte. Habe jetzt bei e..y mal zugeschlagen, mal sehen, was da so kommt.
> Was mich bei unserem Teich noch stört ist der schwarze Rand, dafür müssen wir uns noch was überlegen. Entweder kommen Schiefersteine drauf, die das überdecken oder evtl. kommen doch solche Matten infrage, wobei da der ganze Kies rundum wieder weg müßte. Nun, ich denke, daß wir das erst im Frühjahr angehen. Habt ihr evtl. noch eine Idee?
> ...


Hallöchen,melde mich jetzt auch mal zu Wort.Finde deinen Teich echt schön.Wir hatten  das Glück ,das wunderschöne flache Sandsteinplatten in unserer Teichgrube waren,die wir dann über den Rand gelegt haben.Hab leider noch keine Bilder von meinem Teich drin,muß erst mal schauen wie das genau geht.Liebe Grüße Nici


----------



## Mary (29. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Unser kleiner Teich - aktuelle Fotos*

Huhu und danke für Eure Antworten.
Sandsteinplatten finde ich schon mal nicht schlecht, da muß ich mich mal im www schlau machen.
@Silke: was nimmt man denn da am besten für Pflänzchen, die sollen ja nicht so hoch werden, so um die 10 cm sollten reichen. Und sie dürfen natürlich auch keine zu dollen Wurzeln bekommen, damit die Teichschale außen keinen Schaden nimmt.
Oder bin ich da zu pienzig?  
Liebe Grüße Mary


----------



## dadd (29. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Unser kleiner Teich - aktuelle Fotos*

Bin zwar nicht die Silke  aber ich würde __ Pfennigkraut nehmen. Das ist eine Uferpflanze die auch ins Wasser reinwachsen kann.


----------



## robsig12 (29. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Unser kleiner Teich - aktuelle Fotos*

Hallo,

ich finde auch __ Lungenkraut sehr schön.


----------



## Mary (30. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Unser kleiner Teich - aktuelle Fotos*



			
				dadd schrieb:
			
		

> Bin zwar nicht die Silke  aber ich würde __ Pfennigkraut nehmen. Das ist eine Uferpflanze die auch ins Wasser reinwachsen kann.



Hmmmm, wir haben das Pfennigkraut in die Flachwasserzone (bis 10 cm) gepflanzt   Wachsen tun sie dort ganz gut und ein paar kleine Stielchen sind auch schon rausgewachsen. Vielleicht geht es ja auch so herum, oder? :beeten


----------



## Silke (1. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Unser kleiner Teich - aktuelle Fotos*

Hallo,
da gibt es doch unendlich viele Möglichkeiten außen zu bepflanzen. Musst halt etwas wählen, was dir gefällt. Ich persönlich finde kleine __ Hosta-Sorten, __ Farne, Gräser u.ä. sehr schön. Ich mag keine Steinwüsten oder irgendwas unnatürlich wirkendes.
__ Pfennigkraut ist es wirklich egal, wo es wächst.


----------



## sandoss (13. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Unser kleiner Teich - aktuelle Fotos*

Da fällt euch bestimmt noch einiges ein.In der kommenden Jahreszeit hat man ja Zeit dazu.


----------



## elkop (13. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Unser kleiner Teich - aktuelle Fotos*

bei mir hat sich ganz von selbst und zufällig __ gundermann angesiedelt, der wächst ins wasser und dort munter weiter. der uferwulst ist so gut wie nicht mehr zu sehen, vorher hat mir mein liebster aus dem wald ein bissl krumme äste gebracht. die hat er in 30 cm lange stücke geschnitten und sie dann der länge nach durchgesägt. diese krummen halbrunden hölzer habe ich dann zwischen runden steinen auf den schwarzen rand des teichbeckens gelegt, der übrigens gar nicht so empfindlich ist. also keine sorge, würd ich sagen. dann hat sich der gundermann da drüber geschlängelt und jetzt schaut das ganze recht hübsch aus. 
gruß elke


----------

